# Freekibble.com-$50 petsmart giveaway



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

FREEKIBBLE.COM is giving a $50 PETSMART GIFT CARD to players of the Free Kibble Trivia Game away EVERY FRIDAY.

Go to http://www.freekibble.com/, play the Trivia Game for Dogs and Cats, then enter a chance for a $50 PETSMART Gift Card.


http://www.freekibble.com/giveaway.asp


 



home
faq 
about 
contact
totals 
press
banners 
projects 









You're helping us feed homeless pets, now we want to help you feed yours!
*$50.00 on FRIDAY*
*We know we couldn't do it WITHOUT YOU ... so to thank you, every Friday we're 
giving away a $50.00 Petsmart Gift Card - so you can give 
YOUR PETS something special!*​







On Fridays, send us a comment about your dog or cat - short or long, anything goes! 








A winner will be chosen at random every Saturday








*CLICK HERE *for a chance to win!​










Winners will be notified by email for confirmation and for a mailing address. Freekibble may choose to post the winner's name.​
302,090,590 pieces of kibble donated since April 1, 2008




 


Home
Contact
Back to Top
Privacy Policy
e-Cards
Shop
©2010 freekibble. All Rights Reserved


----------

